# Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155



## larex (7. August 2011)

*Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Hi Wasserratten,


hab ein neues System aufgebaut, bestehend aus ein Asus P8P67 B3 Mainboard, CPU I5 2500k ,
GPU Asus GTX 560Ti Direct CU II verbaut sind die Komponenten in ein Xigmatex Elysium Big Tower Gehäuse mit Window. ( dieses Gehäuse wegen einer WaKü )


Mein Problem ist der CPU Kühler der noch aus einer Thermaltake Big Water stammt, habe dieses System schon seit einigen Jahren im Betrieb, nun bin auf der Suche nach eine neues Haltesystem für diesen Sockel 1155 um den Kühler weiter nutzen zu können oder doch lieber zu einen neuen Komplettsystem von Corsair Greifen z.B: H 100 ? Die Grafikkarte kann ich ja auch nicht unter Wasser setzen da es hierfür keinen passende Komplettkühler gibt, Fragen über Fragen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Wenn TT keine alternativen Halterungen dafür hat, dann niemand. Aber wenn du mit Radiator und Pumpe noch zufrieden bist, kannst du auch einfach einen anderen Retail-CPU-Kühler einbinden. Ist definitiv billiger und um den TT Kühler ist es definitiv nicht schade.
Schlauchdurchmesser bei TT weiß ich gerade nicht mehr, die Anschlussgewinde bei dem kleinen hier sollten G1/8" sein. (d.h. mit zwei G1/8"AG-G1/4"IG Adaptern könntest du die original Anschlüsse verwenden, falls es keine passenden gibt)


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Willkommen bei uns hier 
 Gegenfrage:
Du hast quasi eine Wasserkühlung, dei der dir nur der CPU-Block fehlt? Also die restlichen Komponenten, wie Pumpe und Radiator, sind vorhanden?
Dann verwende die doch weiter, bau die Halterung entweder selber um (wobei ich nicht weiß, wie gut die Kühlleistung ist) oder kauf dir einen CPU-Block nach.
Eine H100 kostet ~100€; ein neuer Block für die CPU ~40€, mit vermutlich besserer Kühlleistung (abhängig von der Radiatorfläche).

Die Grafikkarte kannst du, genug Radiatorfläche vorrausgesetzt, mit einem GPU-only-Kühler ausstatten und die Spawas/Rams passiv kühlen. Wenn nicht großartig übertaktet werden soll, reicht das aus.
Bei weiterverwenden der Komponenten (wenn es möglich ist) aus der Thermaltake_kühlung bekommst du für den gleichen Preis also CPU und GPU gekühlt, oder eben nur CPU via H100.
Wenn es leise sein soll, sollte imo Minimum ein 360er oder größer herhalten.


----------



## larex (7. August 2011)

Die Pumpe wurde schon erneuert ist eine Innovatek HPPS, die Schläuche und Anschlüsse sowie den Radiator wollte ich Tauschen gegen 16/10 Schläuche und ein 360 oder 420 Radiator und zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt noch die Grafikkarte in System einbinden.

Den Block hab ich siehe Bild aber die Halterung passt nicht mehr.

Zur Kühlleistung: Ich hatte vorher eine Core2Duo E6300 auf 3,4 Ghz übertaktet, der Temp stieg nie über 40 Grad und das mit den Singel Radiator entweden war der CPU Kühlkörper so gut oder das viele Moos im Kreislauf.


----------



## larex (8. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Moin,

was haltet Ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/78f78e90f0ca847bf2c9eeb8b56639f7 
möchte erstmal mal nur die CPU passiv Kühlen reicht der Radiator, da ich nicht noch mehr Geld für Lüfter und Steuerung in mom. Ausgeben möchte. Ich hoffe Schlauch und Anschlüsse passen in der konfig. so zusammen,bin für Vorschläger die die Kosten auf unter 200 Euro drücken würden sehr dankbar, alles ist in mom. besser als der Boxed Lüfter.


----------



## <BaSh> (8. August 2011)

Hier ein Vorschlag, solange du noch Wasserzusatz+Wlp hast 

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1d98929cf4f44fbfab4046c6e3c0e1b9


----------



## larex (8. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Danke für den Vorschlage der CPU Kühler ist auch für Sockel 1155 geeignet ? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wird der 3 pin Molexstecker an das Mainboard angeschlossen, kann ich damit alle drei Lüfter Steuern oder nur einen und die anderen zwei Laufen mit vollen Touren ?
Wlp habe ich noch alls Kühlmittel müsst ich dann wieder auf dest. Wasser zugreifen in Verbindung Anti-Corro-Fluid, bei dem Sandwitch muss ich da für Halterungen durch das Gehäuse Bohren?


----------



## <BaSh> (8. August 2011)

Ja der CPU-Kühler ist auch für 1155 geeignet.
Solange dein Mainboard genug Saft auf den Fan-Anschlüssen hat können die 3Lüfter geregelt werden.
Fürs Sandwich müssten 4 kleine Löcher gebohrt werden.


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Wenn du keine Löcher bohren willst, einfach eine Klettmatte mitbestellen (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Klettband zur Pumpenbefestigung Alphacool Klettmatte zur Pumpenbefestigung 52028) oder aus dem Baumarkt holen.
Backplate würde ich gegen eine universelle ersetzen (falls irgendwann mal AMD kommen sollte); kostet das gleiche, bietet aber etwas mehr 

Bei PS-Tüllen kann man imo auf Schellen verzichten (ich habe meine "ungesichert"; das hält Bombe).
Den Ausgleichsbehälter würde ich gegen einen seperaten tauschen. Entweder eine Röhre (finde ich persönlich besser zum befüllen) oder einen für 5.25-Schacht. Von den Aufsteckern bin ich irgendwie nicht so überzeugt (hatte eine HPPS+ mit genau dem AGB in der Hand und irgendwie sah das alles recht flattrig aus).

Ansonsten ist Bashs Warenkorb in Ordnung


----------



## larex (8. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Danke an BaSh für die Wakü Zusammstellung aber durch das herummägeln von rUdeBoy an dem AGB von Innovatek habe ich es wieder geschafft die Rechnung auf 245 € hochzutreiben. Habe diesen dafür EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Basic genommen und den durchsichtigen G 1/4 Schraubverschluss, natürlich wollte ich dann auch noch ein LED Lämpchen haben und noch die Anschlüsse. Wenn das Projekt Fertig ist, ich bis dato net Ertrungen bin, werde ich mich nochmal mit ein paar Bildern melden


----------



## <BaSh> (8. August 2011)

Kein Problem hier beraten wir dich doch gerne.


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Das war kein Herumnörgeln 
Es war nur eine Erfahrung (vielmehr ein Eindruck) die ich gemacht habe, als ich bei einem Kollegen den Aufstecker aus- und eine Röhre mit verbaut habe.
Es wirkt einfach nicht so hochwertig, das ist alles.

Und AGB für 5.25 oder Röhre ist einfach nur Handling. Ich habe derzeit auch einen 5.25 drin und mich nervt es jedes mal, dass ich ohne Fillport immer das Laufwerk ausbauen muss wenn ich nachfüllen muss. Klar es ist nur beim Befüllen und die erste Zeit danach bis das System komplett entlüftet ist. Es nervt aber immerhin so sehr, dass ich mir hier im MP eine Röhre geschossen hab, die beim nächstem Umbau eingebaut wird 

Der Rest waren nur gut gemeinte Anregungen, und dafür ist die Beratung ja da


----------



## larex (12. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Hilfe ich habe gerade den Radiator montiert nach dem dieser mit Lüfter befestigt war bemerkte ich das ich die langen Schrauben genommen habe, also hab ich diesen gleich wieder ausgebaut um zu Sehen ob ich was beschädigt hab es sind die Lameller verbogen.
Noch Verwenden oder nicht?  Wie kann ich Prüfen ob dieser noch Dicht ist und den Druck stand hält der in so ein Wakü Kreislauf herrscht Hab den Radiator schon in Wasser getaucht Blasen sind nicht aufgestiegen.


----------



## Malkolm (13. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Verbogene Lamellen sind erstmal nicht schlimm.
Füll den Radi mal mit Wasser und klemme Zewa an die potentiell undichte Stelle. Wenn sich da ein Wasserfleck bildet ist er leider undicht. Wenn nicht, wiederhole das Ganze im Kreislauf um zu schauen ob unter Druck nicht doch was austritt (keine ANgst, wenn ohne Druck nichts austritt wird es mit Druck nicht sofort eine Fontaine geben )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

"Druck in einer Wakü testen": Wenn man wirklich druck machen will, klebt man sich am besten ein Fahrradventil in ein Stück Schlauch. Aber den Betriebsdruck einer Wakü kann man auch einfach durch Schwerkraft erreichen - 2 Meter Wassersäule sollten da nicht überschritten werden.


----------



## larex (19. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Moin,

nun ist das Werk vollbracht, die Wakü verrichtet schon seit einer Woche ihren Dienst, trotz der zum Anfang falsch verwendeten Schrauben (M35) für den Radiator hat dieser trotzdem dicht gehalten. Dennoch hab ich zwei Fragen an euch, zum Ersten: Warum kann ich den AGB ( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 -150 Basic EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Basic 45234 ) nicht komplett mit Wasser Auffüllen, von oben im AGB führt ein Schlau rein, da wo dieser Endet bis dahin steht auch nur das Wasser.
Zum Zweiten: Wenn man den Rechner einschaltet startet dieser kurz (glaub bis zum Bios) und fährt dann wieder runter, im Anschluss an diese Procedure startet dieser dann auch. Kann es sein das es an dem CPU Lüfteranschluss liegt da ich an diesen einen Lüfter von Radiator gehangen hab?


----------



## Malkolm (19. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Letzteres ist ein bekannter MB-"Bug", der sehr häufig mit den verschiedensten Konfigurationen auftaucht (vorallem, wenn man den Rechner komplett vom Strom trennt, also kein Standby).
Such mal bei Google nach deinem MB und dem Problem, evtl. hilft ein Biosupdate.


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. August 2011)

*AW: Alter CPU Wasserkühler auf  Sockel 1155*

Wenn ich mir den Füllstand in deinem AGB solltest du das Steigrohr in der Tat rausnehmen 

Ein fach den Deckel abschrauben und dann das Röhrchen rausschrauben und gut ist.


----------

